# VRT motor and kit, will sell separately



## Lfegely (Aug 31, 2021)

1998 12v vr6 turbo motor COMPLETELY REBUILT, NEW, FRESH, NEVER STARTED, 
JE forged pistons and rings, ARP rod bolts, heavy duty bearings (main, rod, thrust, intershaft), bore 83mm/ 0.080 overbore, 9:1 compression, forged 4340 chrome moly steel connecting rods, ARP main studs, new throttle body, starter, new over sized spark plug wires, new ac condenser, new timing chains and guides...block fully rebuilt by schimmel performance..... Resurfaced head...Full Kinetic Stage 3 turbo kit 633cc injectors, no software.......COMPLETELY NEW AND FRESH, NEVER RAN OR STARTED......never had time to finish the project......much more info and many many more parts available separate or can be included cheaper price with motor (carbon fiber bumper, drilled and slotted over sized rotors, halo headlights, poly bushings)

CONTACT ME- Cell: 610-620-8692
Email- [email protected]


----------

